# best avatar ever, all guns blazing



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah just had to post this, every time I see it I find it funny and relate to it because slingshots are a little scary, so much could go wrong at any point.just saying


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Have you, uh, been drinking there a bit this morning JetBlack?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ha, maybe you are talking about the member AllBunsGlazing? Yeah, slingshots can be scary, But Buns is just a dainty shooter 

LGD


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Just a front. The man can shoot lights out. But it is a cool avatar.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

His avatar, yeah kinda random but this is off topic


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

MARVEL AT MY AVATAR!

rofl, thanks Jetblack 

And it's All Buns Glazing! It loses all meaning if it's all guns blazing. See? My sig? huh? HUH? haha

Don't feel bad (probz not anyway), we've got a song in my band called All Buns Glazing about a country baking woman who goes on a kill-crazy rampage, and the singer sings "All guns blazing", to which I start raging thru the mic.

Glad you posted this in "off topic" cos I'm tangenting like a mother right now.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow just realized its buns not guns.I noticed it in the sig but glanced over the main part due to the distracting avatar.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

All Buns Glazing said:


> MARVEL AT MY AVATAR!
> rofl, thanks Jetblack
> 
> And it's All Buns Glazing! It loses all meaning if it's all guns blazing. See? My sig? huh? HUH? haha
> ...


Post a performance video. I must see this band immediately. Or a sound file. Something.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Someone should start a 'Rate the avatar above me' thread...


----------

